# Sữa aptamil made in new Zealand có đặc điểm gì nổi bật?



## lylyseo94 (18/12/21)

Là dòng sữa có nguồn gốc từ Châu Âu. Ngày nay xuất hiện rộng rãi tại Việt Nam và là một trong những dòng sữa được nhiều bà mẹ Việt tin dung cho sự phát triển của trẻ nhỏ.
Chúng ta ai cũng biết sữa mẹ là nguồn dinh dưỡng tốt nhất cho sự phát triển toàn diện của trẻ nhỏ. Tuy nhiên vì một vài lý do nào đó ví dụ như mẹ bị thiếu sữa hoặc sinh non mà sữa chưa về. Do đó để có nguồn dinh dưỡng tốt nhất cho bé, lúc này sữa công thức như một sự thay thế hoàn hảo.
Sữa aptamil made in new Zealand lấy nguồn cảm hứng từ sữa mẹ, giờ đây đã trở thành một trong những thương hiệu nổi tiếng nhất hiện nay bởi hệ dưỡng chất tối ưu, cung cấp nguồn lợi khuẩn giúp phát triển hệ tiêu hóa, tăng cường miễn dịch, giúp trẻ phát triển toàn diện.
Sữa aptamil made in new Zealand cung cấp cho các chất dinh dưỡng cần thiết giúp bé phát triển toàn diện. Cung cấp tới hơn 20 loại vitamin và khoáng chất cần thiết cho sự phát triển của trẻ. Hàm lượng vitamin C và D có trong sữa còn cao hơn 7 lần so với các loại sữa bò, hàm lượng canxi, sắt cao gấp bột, hơn 40 lần so với sữa bò.
Để tìm hiểu xem sữa aptamil made in new Zealand có những ưu điểm gì? Các mẹ có thểm tham khảo tại đây.


----------

